# Van going to Italy?



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi

This may be a long shot but i just wondered if anyone was travelling to Italy over the next few weeks and would have space for some pool loungers. Collect near London and drop off near Bologna.

Thks


----------



## Skydancer21 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Need housing in Bo!*

Ciao Ianthy:

I am single-female-American Artist-teacher !! living in Bo since 2010....trying to find another living situation in or just outside of Bologna, even in the colli, but I have no car so it cant be too remote. 

I'm writing to you as I saw your post about living part time here and part time in the UK. Do you have/need a tenant-house sitter-caretaker? I come with little baggage except one sweet kitty.

Just trying to leave no stone unturned. I hope you are having a nice (cool) 
summer in GB!
best
Patty


----------

